# Mer Wheel Wax Mini Review..



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Well i had been after this for ages since it won the Auto Express test,s.

Probably something else has now...:lol:

Well Liquid is creamy no unpleasant smell little goes a long way...:thumb:

Although rather liquid it certainly doesnt run at all on the alloys...:thumb:

Spreads easy as its liquid, and buffs off super easy...:thumb:

It says to buff again 24 hours later and the pic was after one application not after 24 hours...*










*I did buff the wheels again after 24 hours as the car had only been driven in and out of the garden, it could be phycological but they really did seam to sparkle more after the following days buff, i positioned myself to look at one spot and buffed without moving my head and gaze and it really did seam to shine even more did the same in a few spots.










Certainly very simple to use easy on and off dont know if longevity is as good as FK1000P but it certainly looked just as good...:thumb:*

Right slight update on this cleaned the wheels the other day, and not too shabby.
It did not come straight off with the hose, im sure it would with a power washer but its rare i get the power washer out.
I gave them a wipe over and most came off but a few bits still stuck there, however with the Vikan soft wheel brush all came off fine...:thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good mate! Wish my wheels were so easy to polish!

I'm liking Mer more and more after their Hybrid Wax, may have to get a bottle of this to try on payday. If you could comment on long-e-tivity that would be great.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Reviews are always good to have :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> Looks good mate! Wish my wheels were so easy to polish!
> 
> I'm liking Mer more and more after their Hybrid Wax, may have to get a bottle of this to try on payday. If you could comment on long-e-tivity that would be great.


Well i hope to hold myself off on the polo to see how it goes the only other thing i used on it was the Mer Quick detailer to test...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213501


----------

